# Pakistan- Ally From Hell?



## Marauder06 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/12/the-ally-from-hell/8730/1/

Posted for your information and comment.  Excerpts:



> Pakistan lies. It hosted Osama bin Laden (knowingly or not). Its government is barely functional. It hates the democracy next door. It is home to both radical jihadists and a large and growing nuclear arsenal (which it fears the U.S. will seize). Its intelligence service sponsors terrorists who attack American troops. With a friend like this, who needs enemies?


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2011)

If you read between the lines, that article should scare the hell out of you....and rightly so.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> If you read between the lines, that article should scare the hell out of you....and rightly so.



I don't need to read the article to be scared the uncontrollable doom that is spilling out of PK but I'm gonna read it any way.  I always need more reasons not to sleep at night. :)


----------



## Manolito (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the article. Some things printed shouldn't be. It is like the decision to take a weapon out from behind the curtain it can never again be a secret weapon. Articles written for wealth or ego should often times be left out of print.
Free I can't read between the lines and it scared me.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 4, 2011)

I think, overall, it's a very good article but some of their statements either don't back up what they're trying to say or seem wrong.*

*I say seem because I need to fact check.


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 4, 2011)

Overall, I'm not feeling very warm and fuzzy right now...


----------



## QC (Nov 5, 2011)

The wankers can't even play cricket without treading on their cocks. This is after trying to kill our team whilst on tour there.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2011)

Another great article on the situation:
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/11/pakistan-nukes-delivery-vans/



> Which sinks the U.S. into the nadir of absurdity. It funds a terrorist-sponsoring state while conducting a massive undeclared war on part of that state’s territory. It wants that state’s assistance to end the Afghanistan war while that state’s soldiers help insurgents wage it. And seeking a world without nuclear weapons while its “Major Non-NATO Ally” drastically increases the probability that terrorists will acquire a the most dangerous weapon of all.



Yeah, nukes in a van down by the riv...HEY! Kim K. is divorcing?! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sleep soundly, Citizen.


----------

